# مصباح جديد يعمل بالطاقة الشمسية



## رشيد الديزل (28 فبراير 2009)

*




مصباح جديد يعمل بالطاقة الشمسية*​*



هونج كونج : تمكنت مخترعة في هونج كونج من صنع مصباح يعمل بالطاقة الشمسية لا يزيد سمكه على غلاف مجلة ويمكن لصقه على معظم الأسطح.

وأشارت كيكو لي مخترعة المصباح إلى أن المصباح مزود بمادة لها القدرة على إطلاق الضوء من جانب ورقائق لامتصاص الطاقة الشمسية من الجانب الآخر، ويمكن لصق المصباح على النافذة حيث تمتص اللوحات الشمسية أشعة الشمس لشحن المصباح الذي يمكن بعد ذلك وضعه في إحدى غرف المنزل أثناء الليل كمصدر إضاءة.

وأوضحت كيكو أنه نظراً للسمك الرفيع للغاية الذي يتميز به المصباح الجديد، فإنه يقلل من خطوات التصنيع المعقدة ويوفر المواد الخام، كما أنه يكون صديقاً للبيئة.
Keikko Lee هذا هو اسم المخترعة 




__________________

*


----------



## zeid25 (1 مارس 2009)

فكرة جميلة ويبقى دائما السؤال عن الكلفة الإقتصادية


----------



## mnci (1 مارس 2009)

فعلا الفكرة ممتازة لكن ماذا عن التكلفة


----------

